# "Nos ajudem, nas apoiem"



## paulistanohoyasaxa

Olá a todos!

Estou lendo sobre a denúncia do MPF em que Lula é acusado de ter influenciado os contratos de financiamento por parte do BNDES. Na denúncia, cita-se o depoimento do ex-Senador do Amaral, em que este disse o seguinte:

“QUE, em período eleitoral, em período de campanha, muitas empresas buscam financiamento do BNDES; QUE, nas reuniões com Luciano Coutinho, este, de maneira muito sutil, muito elegante, afirma que estão tramitando os pedidos das empresas e aparece com outra conversa: "nos ajudem, nas apoiem"

O que significa "nas" na oração "nas apoiem" nesse contexto? Pensei que talvez fosse um erro tipográfico ("nos apoiem" no caso), mas parece que não é, já que o trecho foi citado dessa exata maneira em várias publicações.

Obrigado desde já!


----------



## jazyk

_Nas_ só existe como preposição _em _mais artigo _as_ ou como a forma que o pronome pessoal as assume depois de verbo terminado em nasal, como em terminam + as (as lições, por exemplo): terminam-nas. 

No seu exemplo, é erro de digitação perpetuado por falta de atenção.


----------



## paulistanohoyasaxa

Será que poderia ser  um erro de português mesmo? Talvez queria dizer "apoiem-nas" mas colocou "nas" na posição errada ao falar?

Isso é um erro que um nativo falante de português é capaz de fazer?


----------



## jazyk

Eu nunca li nem ouvi nada do gênero.


----------



## guihenning

Não, é mesmo um erro de digitação. Há várias possibilidades para que um falante erre na hora dos clíticos, mas isso que nos mostra me parece extremamente improvável de ser um erro gramatical.


----------



## paulistanohoyasaxa

rs, na verdade, sou americano. Meu inglês com certeza interfere no meu português muiiiito mais que "de vez em quando" . De qualquer forma, valeu a dica!


----------



## Carfer

'_Fazer um erro' _é perfeitamente legítimo no português de Portugal, tal como _'dar um erro'_ ou '_cometer um erro_' e não decorre de nenhuma tradução literal do inglês.
Fazer erros / dar erros - Ciberdúvidas da Língua Portuguesa


----------



## pfaa09

Eu acho impossível que um nativo de português use esta forma como se fosse natural.
É óbvio que é um erro, não percamos mais tempo com esta parte.
O que me causa estranheza é a repetição do mesmo erro em diferentes publicações.
Mesmo tratando-se de "copy/past", deveria de haver um controlo antes da publicação ser exibida em quaisquer das plataformas existentes.

Quanto à questão "paralela" a este post sobre cometer/dar/fazer um erro, acho que ao ser usado o verbo "dar" deixa de haver ambiguidade neste contexto.
Falo mais pela experiência do meu português europeu, obviamente.


----------



## Carfer

Na peça do MPF, que tenha dado por isso, '_nas_' só surge nessa frase. As repetições são da imprensa e, consequentemente, são irrelevantes para estabelecer o sentido. Logo, logo, a seguir, na mesma transcrição das declarações do ex-senador (que, oh espanto!, '_soube desses fatos porque essas pessoas lhe contaram;_' (sic), ou seja, sabe apenas por ouvir dizer, que bem numa delação, para mais _premiada_!!! ), consta expressamente '_nos_': '_QUE João Santana teve uma conversa com Luciano Coutinho e sutilmente essa conversa (nos ajudem, nos apoiem) surgiu;' _(sic)_._ Sabemos qual o significado que o MPF atribui a essa suposta afirmação, que mais tem todo o ar de ser um rótulo aposto pelo MPF ou pelo denunciante a alegadas conversas cujo teor real nunca é, lamentavelmente, explicitado, do que uma afirmação concreta. Com o propósito que serve, só '_nos_' faz sentido. Mas se a afirmação real é '_Nos ajudem, nas apoiem_', '_Nas ajudem, nos apoiem' _ou outra qualquer combinação, se se refere ao banco, às empresas, ao PT, se é erro de português ou de digitação, é coisa que o original não nos permite esclarecer com a certeza exigível numa acusação criminal que se pretenda séria. Nem, em boa verdade, isso parece interessar muito, basta a insinuação e ela está lá. Bela peça, não há dúvida! (encontram-na aqui:http://politica.estadao.com.br/blog...6/10/denunciataiguara-ilovepdf-compressed.pdf).


----------



## machadinho

Vem cá, estava pensando, será que vocês não querem revogar a independência do Brasil, não?


----------



## Carfer

Para quê, machadinho? Temos problemas que cheguem e também não vos queremos sobrecarregar com eles. Mas é escusado dizer que temos muitas coisas em em comum, entre as quais a língua que dá azo a que possamos discutir a interpretação de textos que nela se expressam e partilhamos princípios e aquisições civilizacionais que fazem com que muito do que acontece de um lado e do outro do planeta não nos possa ser indiferente, Quanto à interpretação deste texto em particular, que é o que aqui nos traz, só posso dizer que a pessoa a quem esses '_nos_' e '_nas_' são atribuídos aparece citada nove vezes e nunca em termos que permitam a um leitor que se atenha ao que nele se contém - posição que é a minha e de muitos outros não brasileiros, mas, muito mais importante que isso,  que terá de ser a do vosso juiz a quem se dirige e que tiver de julgar - concluir a quem esses 'nos' ou _'nas_' se referem, por lá estar escrito preto no branco, como mandam as regras de uma acusação, e não por dedução ou por ter ouvido dizer ou por correr na imprensa.


----------



## machadinho

O propósito dessa indefinição seria permanecer imune a possíveis acusações de calúnia?


----------



## Carfer

machadinho said:


> O propósito dessa indefinição seria permanecer imune a possíveis acusações de calúnia?



Não, essa indefinição provém do facto de que o declarante só conhece os factos de oitiva (de ouvir dizer). Nem a pessoa que o disse, nem aquelas a quem, segundo o declarante, isso terá sido dito e que podiam esclarecer o significado, foram ouvidas, podendo sê-lo, visto que estavam identificadas (ou foram, mas as declarações não foram levadas à acusação). Não me pergunte porquê.


----------



## machadinho

guihenning said:


> Não, é mesmo um erro de digitação.


Será mesmo erro de digitação? A letra 'o' e a letra 'a' ficam tão separadas no meu teclado!


----------



## guihenning

Ora, nem todo erro de digitação se comete por proximidade das teclas, às vezes se aperta uma aqui ou ali inadvertidamente. Pelo menos o erro tipográfico me parece mais provável que alguém tentando criar um novo clítico ou quejandos…


----------



## machadinho

Sim, é erro tipográfico. Como o Carfer observou, nas demais ocorrências está "nos". Só me parece pouco provável que seja erro de digitação. Erro tipográfico e de digitação não são a mesma coisa. Tipo de erro. Causa do erro.


----------



## Carfer

Há outra possibilidade para além do erro de digitação, a de que '_nas_' se refira às empresas. Não seria completamente descabido se atentarmos no contexto: inequivocamente, a expressão foi proferida em conversas havidas entre o presidente do banco e as empresas que pediam créditos. Se me perguntarem que alcance essa afirmação então teria, não sei dizer, mas também não sei dizer, ao certo, se optar por '_nos_'. É obscura, qualquer que seja a redacção, e não devia sê-lo, visto que se trata de uma acusação criminal. Mesmo que o que efectivamente foi dito tenha sido'_nos_', pode ter outra explicação qualquer. Desde logo, não é óbvio que se refira aos acusados, até porque a acusação nem sequer diz que o presidente do banco lhes estava associado ou agia às ordens ou por conta deles (se assim fosse, também ele deveria ser acusado e... não foi!). De resto, se não estabelece essa ligação, também não se percebe onde estará o crime.
Quem seriam, portanto, os '_nos_'? Cabia à investigação apurar, perguntar a quem participou pessoalmente nas conversas de que trataram e que queria aquilo dizer. Mas não, não foram ouvidos. Ao dos intervenientes reais, a acusação preferiu o depoimento de alguém que só sabia dos factos por ouvir dizer e a quem, ainda por cima, tinha oferecido uma denúncia premiada... Bem... as consequências jurídicas de tal forma de proceder não são para aqui chamadas. Para nós, que queremos apenas interpretar aqueles '_nos_' e '_nas_', fica o "mistério".


----------

